# living in the costa del sol



## nataliarachel (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi everyone!

My partner and I are planning on moving to spain next year with our dog.

Has anyone recently moved to spain from england that could give any helpful tips/advice? for example jobs/doctors/rental accommodation etc.

any replies would be much appreciated

natalia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nataliarachel said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My partner and I are planning on moving to spain next year with our dog.
> 
> ...


hi & welcome


have a good read of recent threads, but briefly

jobs - make sure you have a proper contracted one before you come

doctors - the state healthcare here is excellent, but you can't access it unless you are paying into the system - ie have a job or are self-employed, or as a UKC in receipt of a pension

rental accomodation - tons available at lower prices than we were paying 8 years ago - have a look at the links to rental websites on page 4 of the 'spanish forms........useful links' sticky thread near the top of the Spain page


----------



## nataliarachel (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey thanks for your reply!! Helpful


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Costa del sol is lovely, it covers a huge area tho so you need to know which part you need to be. There is little work available and mass unemployment, for expats who dont speak or write fluently, its even worse and of course, there is no benefit system to act as a safety net until you've been in contracted work for several months. 

Doctors are available for emergency treatment as long as you have a EHIC, which you get from the DWP Newcastle, but it wont cover you for anything on-going. For that you have to pay into Spains social security system, which you do by getting contracted work or being self employed/autonomo. Then you can sign on to a GP

Rental is fairly easy, there are many places available altho during the summer season, the good ones are generally only available for short term holiday rentals and are expensive. Most places tend to be ok with pets

Jo xxx


----------

